# Police Officer Verdell Smith



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Verdell Smith*
Memphis Police Department, Tennessee

End of Watch: Saturday, June 4, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 46

*Tour:* 18 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Vehicular assault

*Weapon:* Automobile

*Offender:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Verdell Smith was struck and killed by a vehicle whose driver had been involved in a triple shooting approximately 30 minutes earlier.

The man had shot two people outside of a nightclub on North Main Street shortly before 10:00 pm and then ran into a nearby sporting goods store where he shot an employee. The subject then fled in a car and drove to the area of Third Street and Beale Street, where he struck and killed Officer Smith. He was taken into custody after striking Officer Smith.

Officer Smith had served with the Memphis Police Department for 18 years. He is survived by his children, fiancee, and father.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Interim Director Michael Rallings
Memphis Police Department
201 Poplar Avenue
Memphis, TN 38103

Phone: (901) 636-3700


----------

